# question about untarring tar.gz



## contraversy (Apr 30, 2012)

*I'm* trying to install psyBNC, but when *I* `tar -zxvf <file name>` it starts listing all the files but they have an X right in front of the file name.


```
x psyBNC/readme
x psyBNC/makefile
x psyBNC/todo
```

*W*hat does it mean when it has those x's, *be*cause after *I* *make* and *make install* it still won*'*t run.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

irc/psybnc


----------



## phoenix (May 1, 2012)

And, tar(1) for an explanation of what the 'x' means.


----------

